# Red Dexter Bull



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Offering a red Dexter bull for sale in Central Virginia:

OTF's McCall
DOB: September 25, 2014
Chondro positive, PHA negative
Registered with ADCA and Legacy, parentage verified
Negative for BVD-PI and BLV
Tested red, carries dun
Fully vaccinated and boostered



Asking $1000 (includes transfers to new owner) - Buyer to transport

Additional pictures and information on our website: www.dextersfor.com
If you are interested, please contact me via Homesteading Today private message or email on front page of our website. Thanks!


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice looking Dexter bull. 

The price is very good for the quality.

I wish I was closer!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Aw gee, what's a thousand miles or so, LOL! Thanks for the compliment though!


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Hopefully it isn't out of line to ask this in the sale/barter section but why sell this bull so cheaply and pay the fees to transfer registration?

He is the perfect age to ship off to the processor. The wives tale of bulls not tasting good is very false. I sell Dexter bulls at this same age every year and get at least $1500-1800 per animal when I sell halves. 

People love to buy grass fed Dexter beef. If friends and family aren't lining up maybe throw an add on Craigslist?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Hey, thanks for your comments! I've sent you a private message!


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice looking bull!


----------

